# 2015 silverado 2500hd 6.0 opinions



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

How many of you like the 2015 silverado 2500hd gas 6.0? What are you seeing for mpg? Thinking about getting one and eventually having a plow put on in the near future.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 2012 gmc 6.0 and love it. Get 12 mpg at almost all short drives and sometimes pulling a trailer.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I've got the GMC version, 24k miles. Overall happy with it, there's a few design elements I wish had been done differently. Avg 12-13 mpg on county roads work commute, 14-15 hwy, 8-10 towing, I think about the same pushing snow.


----------



## Fjtort2 (Aug 12, 2014)

2015 2500hd CC SB LT 6.0 here... 15,780miles Love it! 7-10mpgs pulling the trailer/plowing snow. 12-14mpg on the highway. 
Use a Boss DXT 8.2 plenty of power for snow. 
The 4.10 gears are great for pushing/pulling
Came from a 08 F-250 V-10. Spoiled with the Chevy!


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

Personally, I'm all done with diesel. Too complicated, too heavy and fuel is always more expensive and temperature sensitive. 
I just bought a 15' 6.0L GMC 2500 HD SLT DCSWB. 
LOVE IT.
Its a pig on fuel, but it's also brand new. 
Nice ride, super quiet and drives like a dream.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a 2015 GMC 2500 reg cab 4x4 gas job with 4.10 gears and drive less than 10 miles a day to and from work and I get a consistent 13-13.75 mpg going back roads. Highway with cruise set at 65-70 I can get up to 16,


----------



## vortec7622 (Mar 14, 2015)

Looks like the new trucks aren't much better than my 2004. I get 12


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

vortec7622;2042922 said:


> Looks like the new trucks aren't much better than my 2004. I get 12


Might be close to the same mpg but the hp is quite a bit more.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

I average 15-16 hwy and 13-14 city


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

solid truck and solid motor. but if you drive any faster that "driving miss daisy" than you will average 10-11 in the city and lucky to get over 15 on highway. i've got the diesel and my buddy has a 6.0 (both newest generations) and he doesn't care since he doesn't use the truck that often, but when he does drive it, it is a pig on fuel and i cannot imagine it doing very good mileage with a plow on the front. in the diesel i get 14ish around town and 18-19 on highway (i cruise fast).


----------



## George C (Aug 24, 2004)

The days of diesel being a better engine choice solely because of fuel economy are long gone. You will need to drive a lot of years and a lot of miles to make up the difference in fuel costs vs. the diesel option and the higher price of diesel/DEF.


----------



## gassux (May 30, 2010)

is cooling while plowing still an issue with these engines? I know eve with my grille blocked off my dmax temp stays the same.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

jerseydrew;2043035 said:


> solid truck and solid motor. but if you drive any faster that "driving miss daisy" than you will average 10-11 in the city and lucky to get over 15 on highway. i've got the diesel and my buddy has a 6.0 (both newest generations) and he doesn't care since he doesn't use the truck that often, but when he does drive it, it is a pig on fuel and i cannot imagine it doing very good mileage with a plow on the front. in the diesel i get 14ish around town and 18-19 on highway (i cruise fast).


I am not going to bash your diesel because we have a few of them but you need to be realistic. Here is a comparison for each on a 400 mile trip and that's here in Mich your fuel prices may be different.

400 miles on a 6.0 gas at 15 mpg uses 26.6 gals X $2.29 a gal for gas=$60.91
400 miles on a diesel at 18 mpg uses 22.2 gals X $2.79 a gal for dsl = $61.93

Looks pretty close to me, now factor in the cost of a new D-max at $6,000. and repairs to a diesel a couple years down the road @ thousands compared to a gas it don't look that appealing to me. Plus the cost of that DEF crap.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

LapeerLandscape;2043074 said:


> I am not going to bash your diesel because we have a few of them but you need to be realistic. Here is a comparison for each on a 400 mile trip and that's here in Mich your fuel prices may be different.
> 
> 400 miles on a 6.0 gas at 15 mpg uses 26.6 gals X $2.29 a gal for gas=$60.91
> 400 miles on a diesel at 18 mpg uses 22.2 gals X $2.79 a gal for dsl = $61.93
> ...


our diesel prices are much more reasonable here at $2.20 (if you look hard) $2.30 regularly. that being said there is one factor that most don't look at as i do. in 8-10 years when i go to sell the vehicle with 150k+ miles on it (probably closer to 180k miles) my diesel will be worth way more on the back end. a gas motor vehicle is less desirable at that mileage than a diesel all else being equal. plus when i need to tow my truck does it easier.

now i don't want to turn this into a 100 year old argument of gas vs diesel, we all have our views and opinions. as my first post said the 6.0 is a tried and true solid motor, it is just a hog on fuel.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish our diesel was that cheap.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

LapeerLandscape;2043160 said:


> I wish our diesel was that cheap.


diesel has been $2.20-$2.30 since i bought the truck in april. gas has gone up and down from $1.95 up to $2.50 the gas is way more volatile to price changes than diesel. the gasoline seems to react instantly to changing crude vs diesel reacts at a slower pace.

3 months ago i was at $2.25 on diesel and gas was at $2.45, today the spread is $.25 in favor of gas. it is always changing.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

For me personally, as someone who is looking at getting a new truck, 2500 size and does not tow anything heavy if at all. I look at the $8,000 for the upgrade from gas to diesel and figured this. (average gas price in my area is probably $2.40 last year although currently its at about $2)

$8,000/$2.40= 3,333.33 gallons of fuel. At 15mpg, thats 49,999.5 miles I can drive on the extra cost to upgrade to the diesel. Since I don't need the extra power, its worth it to me, thats 3 years of gas for "free" compared to the upgrade.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

the 2015 GM 25HD with the 6.0 gas & 4.10 rear dif & 6 spd auto is a great combo of reasonable power, quality/reliability and comfort ... sure the 2500's cost more but the heavy duty: frame, tranny, brakes, cooling of oil & trans fluid make for a long lasting joy to drive truck

I'm on my 3rd one with the 6.0 and NEVER had a drive trane issue - averaging 125,000 miles per truck with NO drive line repairs (actually no repairs)- just oil changes and tires and air filter (no other maintenance) and then I trade up ... (your results may vary)

I drive 75 mph 800 miles a week and average 13.8 mpg

pushing snow is no issue with my 9' Fisher HD (if you know what your doing)

sure - taller snow tires and weight in the bed will make a big difference, but me doing just 3 driveways per storm, my truck does a great job in stock form

ps - the 2016's have less a warranty: 5 yr 60,000 vs the 2015 5 yr 100,000


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I have an 08 6.0 getting 12 on average and have seen as high as 22 on the highway.


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have also heard the 2016 are losing the 2 years free maintenance, you will only get 2 free oil changes. Luckily I am looking at a 2015.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

97S104x4;2043337 said:


> I have also heard the 2016 are losing the 2 years free maintenance, you will only get 2 free oil changes. Luckily I am looking at a 2015.


the duramax remains at 5 yr 100,000 in 2016


----------



## bolake (Oct 4, 2014)

97S104x4;2042263 said:


> How many of you like the 2015 silverado 2500hd gas 6.0? What are you seeing for mpg? Thinking about getting one and eventually having a plow put on in the near future.


 I have 6500 miles on mine. It has the 6.0 auto and 410 rear-end. Pulling 5000# trailer I'm at 11 to 12 mpg. This summer 500 round trip to Canada, no trailer, box full of gear, 4 people I was at 16.33 hand calculated.


----------



## tgmc2500 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a '05 6.0 with 4.10 gears and average around 12 mpg no matter what. my issue is with GM, they wont let you order a D'max with 4.10's, only 3.56's. if I am buying a truck for hauling, towing, plowing or basically hard working I think I would rather the 4.10's. it puts less stress on the drivetrain. Besides if I'm buying a truck for work I'm not really concerned with the mileage, if I was I would by a Volt or Yugo.


----------



## tgmc2500 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sorry, got a little of track with my tirade. 6.0 with 4.10's good all around combo. IMHO


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I have had a 2008 2500 quad cab ltz for some time. Plowed like a champ currently has 210,000 on original trans and motor. Tires, brakes, two alternators and a pully are the only things I've replaced. Just today I replaced it with the same truck except no dvd or buckets. I went with a leather bench in front . 
$11,800 off sticker right now


----------

